# safari et Livebox



## Philippe57 (19 Septembre 2005)

je suis un novice sur Mac, dans quelques jours je dois recevoir mon Imac G5,je compte me connecter à internet avec la Livebox via ethernet.
Sur le site de Wanadoo ils expliquent comment configurer internet explorer et Netscape Navigator, mais rien sur Safari.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un réponse.....


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2005)

Philippe57 a dit:
			
		

> je suis un novice sur Mac, dans quelques jours je dois recevoir mon Imac G5,je compte me connecter à internet avec la Livebox via ethernet.
> Sur le site de Wanadoo ils expliquent comment configurer internet explorer et Netscape Navigator, mais rien sur Safari.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il un réponse.....



Edit : salut et bienvenu sur macG 
No trouble ... ca roule   
`Pourquoi l'ethernet et pas le WI-FI ????


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'ethernet et pas le WI-FI


Heuuu...
Le wifi, c'est de l'ethernet mais au lieu d'un câble, c'est une onde radio  qui est uilisé comme support


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu...
> Le wifi, c'est de l'ethernet mais au lieu d'un câble, c'est une onde radio  qui est uilisé comme support



oui enfin je me comprends .... c'est déjà ça et pas toujours le cas     .
bref l'ethernet sans le fil


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Philippe57 a dit:
			
		

> je suis un novice sur Mac, dans quelques jours je dois recevoir mon Imac G5,je compte me connecter à internet avec la Livebox via ethernet.
> Sur le site de Wanadoo ils expliquent comment configurer internet explorer et Netscape Navigator, mais rien sur Safari.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il un réponse.....


Rassures toi, c'est très simple 
Déjà, c'est le navigateur qui sert à configurer la LiveBox et quelque soit celui-ci, donc y compris Safari 
Le petit bouquin livré doit suffire.
N'oublie pas de te procurer un câble ethernet si tu n'en as pas déjà un 


In fine il y a le forum dédié LiveBox


----------



## Philippe57 (20 Septembre 2005)

Si c'est dans le livre....... alors je suis sauvé

Merci à tous.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe57 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est dans le livre....... alors je suis sauvé
> 
> Merci à tous.



oui il suffit ... on peut même s'en passer ...   .
Sinon il y a bien une trentaine de pages mais don't worry les 29 premières c'est pour Windaube


----------



## niconono (20 Septembre 2005)

juste pour prevenir, avec certaines livebox (inventel, peut etre pas toutes ?), lors de la 1ere connexion, ca ne marche pas avec safari, il faut prendre IE ou firefox.
Il n y a pas moyen de rentrer son login adsl.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

Si cela peut te rassurer, la configuration est facile à réaliser.
Dans le guide d'utilisation il suffit de suivre les instructions de la page 33 pour configurer la connexion internet puis celles de la page 34 pour configurer la Livebox : dans Safari en tapant l'adresse http://192.168.1.1 le menu de configuration s'affiche et on peut activer ou désactiver WiFi par exemple.
Le CD-ROM livebox est inutile.
Je suis satisfait de la Livebox mais j'ai éteint la façade lumineuse qui donne la nausée et constitue un chauffage d'appoint (perte d'énergie) non souhaité.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

La connection internet via la Livebox n' est pas des plus facile, mais ça ce fait. Pour les novices comme ça a pu être le cas pour moi, il y a toujours l'assistance téléphonique Wanadoo. De bon conseils, pouvant éviter d'éplucher les manuels, ou de faire des configurations altérant le bon fonctionnement de la connection.

Pour ce qui est de la Livebox, concernant l' alumage du logo france télécom, celui ci peut effectivement être suspendu, mais tout dépend du type de modem. Pour Inventel oui, pour l' autre (type Sagem il me semble), il est impossible de désactiver ce clignotement.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

flexofox a dit:
			
		

> La connection internet via la Livebox n' est pas des plus facile, mais ça ce fait. Pour les novices comme ça a pu être le cas pour moi, il y a toujours l'assistance téléphonique Wanadoo. De bon conseils, pouvant éviter d'éplucher les manuels, ou de faire des configurations altérant le bon fonctionnement de la connection.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la Livebox, concernant l' alumage du logo france télécom, celui ci peut effectivement être suspendu, mais tout dépend du type de modem. Pour Inventel oui, pour l' autre (type Sagem il me semble), il est impossible de désactiver ce clignotement.



Le logo FT s'éteint aussi sur la Sagem ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Probablement, mais je suis allé chez des amis ce wend, ils se sont procuré une livebox la semaine dernière, et mon fait remarqué que c'était assé génant surtout quand l'ordi se trouve a proximité de  la chambre. Moi j'arrive fier en leur disant qu'il y a un petit bouton pour désactiver la lumière. Et au constat, il y en avait pas...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

flexofox a dit:
			
		

> Probablement, mais je suis allé chez des amis ce wend, ils se sont procuré une livebox la semaine dernière, et mon fait remarqué que c'était assé génant surtout quand l'ordi se trouve a proximité de  la chambre. Moi j'arrive fier en leur disant qu'il y a un petit bouton pour désactiver la lumière. Et au constat, il y en avait pas...



Ben y'en a un sur celle de mes parents ....  :rose:  :mouais:

Edit : ici


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2005)

flexofox a dit:
			
		

> La connection internet via la Livebox n' est pas des plus facile, mais ça ce fait. Pour les novices comme ça a pu être le cas pour moi, il y a toujours l'assistance téléphonique Wanadoo. De bon conseils, pouvant éviter d'éplucher les manuels, ou de faire des configurations altérant le bon fonctionnement de la connection.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la Livebox, concernant l' alumage du logo france télécom, celui ci peut effectivement être suspendu, mais tout dépend du type de modem. Pour Inventel oui, pour l' autre (type Sagem il me semble), il est impossible de désactiver ce clignotement.


- C'est quand même (très) simple quand on compare avec tout le bazar à mettre en oeuvre pour windows.
- Chandler l'a dit on peut aussi éteindre le nauséeux logo FT sur l'autre livebox, petit bouton en-dessous à gauche, ça fonctionne.
- Pour l'assistance Wana il vaut mieux appeler le 1013 (service après-vente) plutôt qu'un numéro commençant par 08... trop cher.
- Quand dans Safari tu es sur la page de réglages livebox, ne te laisse pas impressionner par tout ce dont tu n'as pas besoin ou dont tu ignores la fonction. Une chose est utile cependant c'est Sauver (clic dessus...) tes réglages reviendront automatiquement si tu débranches et rebranches la livebox sinon tu devras recommencer.
- Encore une chose, sans prévenir, le guide désigne la livebox par le mot "passerelle" ce qui est déroutant.


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

j' ai une live box et un imac g5 et tout est ok
ca n' a pas été tres simple mais pour d'autre raisons 
mais l' assistance wanadoo , laissez moi vous dire que c'est de la merde. attente interminable pour 1 fois sur 2 tombés sur un type qui connait que pc ,qui te passe le service mac que tu peux avoir 1/3.........


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> - Pour l'assistance Wana il vaut mieux appeler le 1013 (service après-vente) plutôt qu'un numéro commençant par 08... trop cher.



encore faut-il tomber sur une personne assez compréhensive pour te faire le transfert ....  :rose:


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il tomber sur une personne assez compréhensive pour te faire le transfert ....  :rose:


Non sans transfert.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Non sans transfert.


ben moi j'ai souvent comme réponse : 

"- il faut contacter la HotLine Wanadoo .... vous voulez le numéro ??? 
- NON"
D'ailleurs vous savez pt'être pourquoi la diode qui indique un transfert de données (les 2 flèches) clignote tout le temps .... ordinateur éteint aussi ....


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai souvent comme réponse :
> 
> "- il faut contacter la HotLine Wanadoo .... vous voulez le numéro ???
> - NON"
> D'ailleurs vous savez pt'être pourquoi la diode qui indique un transfert de données (les 2 flèches) clignote tout le temps .... ordinateur éteint aussi ....



je crois que ta ligne est surchargée ( jsais plus le therme exact) mais ya du monde, quoi


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai souvent comme réponse :
> 
> "- il faut contacter la HotLine Wanadoo .... vous voulez le numéro ???
> - NON"
> D'ailleurs vous savez pt'être pourquoi la diode qui indique un transfert de données (les 2 flèches) clignote tout le temps .... ordinateur éteint aussi ....


Il faut leur parler gentiment et dire des choses inquiétantes comme : J'étais bien connecté à internet mais ce matin vers 8 heurs la connexion s'est interrompue. Je n'ai pourtant modifié aucun réglage sur mon ordinateur. La deuxième diode clignote tout le temps... etc.
Réponse : nous allons vérifier votre ligne. Nous vous rappellerons avant...
(c'est du vécu)


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Il faut leur parler gentiment et dire des choses inquiétantes comme : J'étais bien connecté à internet mais ce matin vers 8 heurs la connexion s'est interrompue. Je n'ai pourtant modifié aucun réglage sur mon ordinateur. La deuxième diode clignote tout le temps... etc.
> Réponse : nous allons vérifier votre ligne. Nous vous rappellerons avant...
> (c'est du vécu)



Si seulement je l' avais su plus tot
Remarque je savait déja que mentir était plus efficace qu' etre sincere


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Visiblement, mon constat idio d'hier a fait réagir... tant mieu. Certaines questions sembles imbéciles, surement, mais ça reste des questions.  
 :rose: 

toutefois merci de vos réponses.


----------



## CLAY (26 Septembre 2005)

flexofox a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, mon constat idio d'hier a fait réagir... tant mieu. Certaines questions sembles imbéciles, surement, mais ça reste des questions.
> :rose:
> 
> toutefois merci de vos réponses.




de nada !see ya


----------



## LYDA (4 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Le logo FT s'éteint aussi sur la Sagem ...



Bonjour

J'ai essayé de nombreuses fois d 'éteindre le logo sur la LIVEBOX INVENTEL... pas moyen .
Sur le bouton 2 sur l'arrière de l'appareil, j'ai appuyé de toutes les façons, courtes, longues, répétées... pas moyen de l'éteindre.

J'ai un très gros problème de sensation de brûlure à la main et au poignet droit.
Je crois que c'est la LIVEBOX qui envoie des ondes.
 Avant elle était à 30 cm de ma main, depuis hier je l'ai mise sous le bureau= 90 cm.
J'espère que mes douleurs vont s'apaiser sinon pour moi rester devant l'ordi sera très limité en temps.

Avez-vous une solution pour éteindre ce fameux LOGO ?

*Si vous avez aussi des solutions pour recevoir le moins d'ondes possible*.

 MERCI d'AVANCE.

Bien cordialement.

Michelle


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2006)

LYDA a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai essay&#233; de nombreuses fois d '&#233;teindre le logo sur la LIVEBOX INVENTEL... pas moyen .
> Sur le bouton 2 sur l'arri&#232;re de l'appareil, j'ai appuy&#233; de toutes les fa&#231;ons, courtes, longues, r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es... pas moyen de l'&#233;teindre.
> ...


Chez moi le logo s'&#233;teint en appuyant *deux* fois sur le tit bouton ou par l'op&#233;ration coup de tatane...
Pour ce qui est des ondes, si tu ne t'en sers pas, stop par appui sur le bouton "association". Voir le guide  page 31 ?


----------

